# Eclipse XA4000



## Pistons23 (Dec 21, 2007)

Eclipse XA4000

i usually dont see these for less than $200. seems like a decent deal to me. not my listing.


----------



## reker13 (Oct 26, 2007)

dude this is a hot deal for sure. full range class D X 4 channels. Great Alpine PDX alternative if you have a fist full of additional space.


----------



## titansfan (Jan 27, 2009)

Great amp...I've run one in my car for two years and haven't had any issues with it. Nice sound and plenty of power for me. It does require space as it is around 16" in length.


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

been watching this since it first came up..now you forced my hand and I had to buy it as the current set up is pulling too much current


----------



## titansfan (Jan 27, 2009)

JAX said:


> been watching this since it first came up..now you forced my hand and I had to buy it as the current set up is pulling too much current


I think you will be  with it, or at least I hope so. I've always ran Eclipse amps, and they have never let me down.


----------



## RyanM923 (May 12, 2007)

The XA4000 is an excellent amp, best full range class d I have had the pleasure of listening to. The only "well known" FRCD amp I haven't checked out is the new Zed stuff.


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

I freakin hope so as I just posted up my 3 nice premier amps that were hard as crap to find...so this amp better not disapoint.....

I have no idea why the battery in my car is the size of a corolla battery when its not a corolla


----------

